# Stihl Prices



## CSAW (Nov 23, 2010)

I went to four different Stihl dealers.  Not one of them would come off of their price.  I assume that they were list prices since they were all the same.  Is the the norm?  BTW looking at a MS250 ($309.99) or possibly a MS250 C-BE ($359.99?) can't remember for sure on this one as I was mainly interested in the first one.  I'm not interested in going any larger.  I have already stepped up from the 180 just because.  Just don't need larger.

What is the going price in your area for these?

Does Stihl ever run sales?

One did offer a bottle of oil to mix one gallon of fuel, yea.

Thanks


----------



## sunglider (Nov 23, 2010)

Just this past weekend, I bought the MS250-CBE with a 16" bar for $329.  It would have been $339 with an 18" bar.  The MS250 was $309.  So I guess the prices are the same wherever you go.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Nov 23, 2010)

sunglider said:
			
		

> Just this past weekend, I bought the MS250-CBE with a 16" bar for $329.  It would have been $339 with an 18" bar.  The MS250 was $309.  So I guess the prices are the same wherever you go.



Yes, even here in California, prices are the same. I checked aroun 5 dealers before I bought my 390 and 192T. None would out bid the other. I ended up buying from my local dealer which worked out well since he's always there to service them.


----------



## chad3 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cash always works.  I've bought all my saws for less with a "cash" in hand deal.  Let them know you have it and don't need a receipt.  Worked for me in the last 3 transactions.  
Maybe it will help a bit.
Chad


----------



## wccountryboy (Nov 23, 2010)

Deleted- double posted


----------



## wccountryboy (Nov 23, 2010)

From what I've seen, Stihl dictates sticker price to their dealers, and regulates "sales".  They're the same no matter where you are.  The dealer has to put Stihl's price on the tag.    
  My local dealer (a mom and pop small town hardware store) has given me some great deals when I asked.  I bought an MS390, 3 spare chains, 2 stroke oil, files, and 2 gallons of bar oil when I was getting set up.  I asked the kid helping me what kind of deal they could cut me- hoping for maybe 10% off alll the ancillery stuff I was buying.  The owner comes out, looked at what I was getting, gave me the 10% i was hoping for AND the saw for $90 below list price!  This was a couple years ago.  Went back last week for a new leafblower, and asked MR McCoil what he could do for me.... $59 below list price!  
  The moral of my story- Find a small distributer if you can, and ask.  The worst that can happen is you'll be told no.  Just because Stihls dealer agreements reiquire set price tags and advertised prices doesn't mean the dealer can't sell for less if he wants.  He just can't advertise or post lower prices.  
  I gladly pay a little more for little things at this store rather than drive 30 miles to the big box.  In return, I get exceptional savings on big-ticket purchaces, and Im sure he's still making a profit on the sale.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 23, 2010)

Stihl is very good at price fixing...  However, as wccountryboy suggests, small town dealers have some latitude to cut you a slightly better deal, if they want to.  A family friend has a Stihl dealership and dropped about $90 off list on a MS200T that I bought in the spring; he dropped about $130 off list on the MS660 that is headed my way.  Compared to what I have been seeing used prices go to on evil bay, the discounted new prices were too close to what used ones were going for with unknown history.

You might keep your eyes open for a good deal on a new MS260 Pro.  Stihl has just released the new MS261 that a lot of people seem to be enamored with as it's replacement.  I would assume that a dealer that has some 260's in stock might be willing to deal to move them, a little at least.  It will cost more than the MS250, but is a Pro level saw.

I have the MS250C.  It is not a bad saw, but it is not a "Pro" saw in Stihl speak.  It has a one piece cylinder and block, so if you score a piston/cylinder, it won't be worth fixing.  The pro saws typically have a split crankcase and a removable cylinder.  For a long term saw, this would be a feature that would be nice.  (yeah, I know, don't score the cylinder!)

The power to weight ratio on the MS250 is really not too bad.  If you dump the safety chain and put a 16" bar/full chisel chain on, it cuts pretty good.  I think the CS (Chinese spec?) series of carbs that are coming on these particular consumer saws now are junk, but that is just my personal opinion, after dealing with one.

I am weighing the idea of selling my MS250 and buying either the MS261 or a Husqvarna 346xp for the "medium/small" slot in my saw lineup.  Maybe in the spring...

I am finding that it is very easy to sell a saw on CL.  If you get the MS250 and don't like it/want to upgrade later, they sell very easily for a high percentage of their new price.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 23, 2010)

I actually like that Stihl's prices are the same across the board for a couple reasons: First, it shows faith in their product when they don't have to 'drop their pants' to sell 'em (and still remain #1 in the world, even at the same time as Husky's selling out to big-box).  Second, it prevents me from feeling like I didn't get a good enough deal.  When I called around looking at Dolmar, I got 5 different prices from 5 different dealers--that was truly annoying as I felt they were all trying to rip me off.

In any case, if the dealers are holding the line (which is best for all their businesses), choose the one you would most like to deal with and tell him you'd like to buy but you need a little push--an extra chain, some 2-stroke oil, and some bar oil would be reasonable.  Especially when paying by cash.

Of course, how much is YOUR time worth (mine is about $75/hour--what I charge to tutor)?  At this point, I'd have saved the couple hours shoppin' and been playin' with a new toy.

Good luck,

S


----------



## brages (Nov 23, 2010)

ms250 is a lame duck model... 

_"STIHL will be launching four new gasoline chain saws on the market: The STIHL MS 231 and MS 251 have been designed primarily for cutting firewood and landscape maintenance, the STIHL MS 271 and MS 291 are all-rounders for agriculture, horticulture, landscaping, the construction industry and trades."_

http://www.stihl.jobs/isapi/default.asp?contenturl=/unternehmen/presse/tagespresse/719.htm


----------



## CSAW (Nov 23, 2010)

New plan since they seam willing to deal.  How bout Dolmar PS 420 $290?  Remember I didn't want a real big saw to begin with.

Only issue is dealer is an hour away.

Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2010)

If you buy from the same dealer all the time 10 percent off normal. Dont ever rember paying list price for any stihl saw. If your buying accessories is another at the same time is another way to get a better deal.


----------



## AK13 (Nov 23, 2010)

I actually like it when companies fix their prices like that.  That way I can just go out and support my local dealer and not worry about having to shop around and barter and worry that I'm overpaying.  Best of both worlds......simple and painless for me and my hard earned $$ are going back into the local economy.  

Earlier this year I paid list, $299 for the MS250 at my local dealer.  Its my first saw and I love it.  I was in there yesterday for a new chain and its still the same price.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 23, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> ms250 is a lame duck model...


Also has been one of, if not THE top-seller for many years. Parts & support will be around for a looong time. I wouldn't worry


----------



## brages (Nov 23, 2010)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Roscoe Picco Chain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just sayin' the ms251 might be a lot better and worth waiting for if you can.  The ms291 is certainly looking better than the ms290, on paper at least.  And the ms261 is definitely a step beyond the ms260.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2010)

Roscoe Picco Chain said:
			
		

> midwestcoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 23, 2010)

I looked at several small dealers in my area last week, and they ALL had the same price. And they wouldnt budge. I went with the dealer right by my job, and he sold it to me for cash-no tax. MS 290 - $359 , same as everywhere else. That saw RIPS!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2010)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> I looked at several small dealers in my area last week, and they ALL had the same price. And they wouldnt budge. I went with the dealer right by my job, and he sold it to me for cash-no tax. MS 290 - $359 , same as everywhere else. That saw RIPS!



290 a nice saw I just like to get my hands on a 291 to feel the differance.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 23, 2010)

CSAW said:
			
		

> New plan since they seam willing to deal.  How bout Dolmar PS 420 $290?  Remember I didn't want a real big saw to begin with.
> 
> Only issue is dealer is an hour away.
> 
> Thanks



Jesu Maria, you're willing to drive two hours to save $20?!  What'll happen when you need service?  That's just ridiculous.

S


----------



## CSAW (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Jesu Maria, you're willing to drive two hours to save $20?!  What'll happen when you need service?  That's just ridiculous.



Two non issues. 

1.  Have motorcycle and always looking for somewhere to ride.  BTW, it fits nicely in the side bag with the chain and bar off.

2.  Service, do all my own unless it needs an expensive part while still under warranty, then I get to ride again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Win Win

I'm all for supporting the locals, but I believe that works both ways.  Not one of the four would budge a dime.  Guess they showed me.  I'm not part of their perceived captive audience though.  Found a nice small Dolmar dealer run by a husband and wife team.  Exceptionally nice people and treated me good as well.  Plus I was really impressed with the saw once I put my hands on it.  Nothing against the others, just liked this one better.  Haven't run it yet.

Actually ended up being $25.00 plus oil and oil.


----------



## Battenkiller (Nov 24, 2010)

CSAW said:
			
		

> New plan since they seam willing to deal.  How bout Dolmar PS 420 $290?  Remember I didn't want a real big saw to begin with.
> 
> Only issue is dealer is an hour away.
> 
> Thanks



That's a fantastic price on a great saw. I paid $300 for mine and thought I was lucky. It's a pro quality saw that adapts well to mods if you want to tinker a bit. I paid an extra $25 for them to give me a better bar, full chisel chain and to replace the spur sprocket with a rim system so I can run different pitch chain on it. I've got .325 on it right now and it just tears right through the wood. After it's broke in I'm gonna pull the muffler and take out the cat. Supposed to be an easy mod that really opens up the little saw.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 24, 2010)

They didn't "show you" because they don't need to; that was the point: Stihl's value is in their longevity, reliability, and resale.  The fact that there are four Stihl dealers in your area and no Dolmar dealers is indicative in itself.

In any case, glad you got a nice ride in and found a saw to your liking--best of luck with it!  Now get some pics up, or it didn't happen.

S


----------



## CSAW (Nov 24, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Now get some pics up, or it didn't happen.



Shoulda known that was coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice and cozy.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 24, 2010)

Zoom Out

What's yer ride?


----------



## CSAW (Nov 24, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Zoom Out
> 
> What's yer ride?



09 Honda ST 1300.  Not mine, but identical.  You ride sumpin?


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh, that's so cute  My niece would love your new saw.  Just kidding, looks like a nice size and the colors are nice.  One of my gripes about Stihl is the coloring--Jonsereds looks so much sexier.  I know, I know...but what can I say?!  It's the reason I choose the watches I do, too.

S


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 24, 2010)

Perfect motorcycle saw!  Keep it full of mix & oil & you can fill the other side-bag & a backpack with wood!


----------



## KarlP (Nov 24, 2010)

Stihl's price fixing and inability to have mail order parts delivered to my door was a big reason why I chose Husqvarna equipment instead.  

Now the prosumer and professional Husqvarna saws are essentially price fixed too.  Husqvarna decided not to allow the knowledgeable Internet stores places I bought my saws and trimmers (Southwest Fastener, Bailey's, and Alamia) to sell them to me anymore.  As a result, the prices of the Husqvarna equipment I'd want to buy went up 20%.  Since my local dealer's suck - Dealer #1 - Never heard of that model (372xp).  Dealer #2 - We'd have to special order those for you (bar nuts for a small mount Husky.) ... I won't be paying the premium.


----------



## CSAW (Nov 24, 2010)

I only need 23 more, then the conversion starts.


----------



## Kenster (Nov 25, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Oh, that's so cute  My niece would love your new saw.  Just kidding, looks like a nice size and the colors are nice.  One of my gripes about Stihl is the coloring--Jonsereds looks so much sexier.  I know, I know...but what can I say?!  It's the reason I choose the watches I do, too.
> 
> S



I like that bright orange.  I'm color blind.  No way I'll ever lose my orange Stihl in the woods.   Now if I'd only remember to paint my wedges and other small gear....


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 25, 2010)

Thought I was the only one riding around with a saw in a saddle bag...

Had the 020 in it a while back; had a timberjack lashed down on the rack last week.


----------



## thinkxingu (Nov 25, 2010)

Ken, brings up an interesting point: are the color schemes chosen (were they) for reasons other than aesthetics.  Hmmm.

S


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 25, 2010)

Kawasaki ZZR1200 . . . hard bags usually full of laptops


----------



## SteveKG (Nov 25, 2010)

I shopped around for a 441 and went to five dealers. Three of them were exactly the same price, the highest. One was $50 less, and one was $75 less. Don't know what Stihl's official policy is, but I did find differences, all in the same city. Meaning that with the same bar and chain, the high was $800 and the low $730.


----------



## CSAW (Nov 26, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Kawasaki ZZR1200 . . . hard bags usually full of laptops



Nice!


----------

